# It is a sad day...



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I dropped my nexus on the cold hard cement last night and dinged it up a little. That was my first drop. I must get it replaced. If anyone can offer an easy way for me to get it replaced through VZW that would be awesome. A little side note that I think helps my case, it does have a few little lines in the screen when the screen is either completely white or black, and also my signal strength is god awful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You have insurance, correct?


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Rooted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Could've been worse I dropped mine today and cracked the screen.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

yea rooted, not sure if i have insurance. i dont wanna file an insurance claim anyways


----------



## JustisLewis (Feb 27, 2012)

Well then how do you expect to get another nexus? Unless you plan to buy a replacement off contract lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Warranties don't cover physical damage. If you don't have insurance, you'll have to accept responsibility, and either live with the damage, or fork out the cash for a new phone. I don't know why you would expect Verizon to pay for your mistake. Don't be a sleaze.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

What this guy said^^

It boggles my mind that people think its the carriers responsibility to replace dropped stuff


----------



## raygray123 (Jan 13, 2012)

This would be like saying you didn't wear a condom and now you want the government to take care of your baby.wear protection next time aka a case and you won't have that issue!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If there's physical damage then your only option is an insurance replacement...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

raygray123 said:


> This would be like saying you didn't wear a condom and now you want the government to take care of your baby.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wait a minute....you mean people AREN'T supposed to do this??? Now ya tell me!

Anyway, VZW won't replace the phone even with the lines in the screen now. They'll see the slight damage on the sides and say the screen went bad when you dropped it. They'll fight it. Even if they do exchange it, your next bill will have a $600 fee on it for the full phone price.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Squaretrade and BestBuy insurance both cover physical damage. Best Buy even covers your phone if you rooted it and bricked it, plus NO deductible.



Spotmark said:


> Warranties don't cover physical damage. If you don't have insurance, you'll have to accept responsibility, and either live with the damage, or fork out the cash for a new phone. I don't know why you would expect Verizon to pay for your mistake. Don't be a sleaze.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

raygray123 said:


> This would be like saying you didn't wear a condom and now you want the government to take care of your baby.wear protection next time aka a case and you won't have that issue!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's basically the welfare system...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> Squaretrade and BestBuy insurance both cover physical damage. Best Buy even covers your phone if you rooted it and bricked it, plus NO deductible.


Yes, but that's insurance, not warranty. WARRANTIES, as I stated, don't cover physical damage.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> Squaretrade and BestBuy insurance both cover physical damage. Best Buy even covers your phone if you rooted it and bricked it, plus NO deductible.


Best Buy also repairs instead of replace if its possible, and that could take months. Not a fan of black tie. He was also referring to the manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Tbizzy (Oct 22, 2011)

Best Buy is great. The wife and I both got, Black tie, and the buy back program. We haven't had to use black tie yet, but let me tell you, the buy back program is more than worth then money. Just a few weeks ago we took our Thunderbolts in to get the Nexus, and they gave us $300 for each phone! Needless to say, we got the Nexus phones for free after using 2 other line upgrades.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I just wrecked my car. Can I have a new one?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EFoxwell (Jul 19, 2011)

Verizon insurance = weak....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you not know if you have insurance?

You're not the first person to say that, I just find it crazy that people don't know what they're paying for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> How do you not know if you have insurance?
> 
> You're not the first person to say that, I just find it crazy that people don't know what they're paying for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He's probably not the one paying the bill.


----------



## piratebot (Jan 12, 2012)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> I dropped my nexus on the cold hard cement last night and dinged it up a little. That was my first drop. I must get it replaced. If anyone can offer an easy way for me to get it replaced through VZW that would be awesome. A little side note that I think helps my case, it does have a few little lines in the screen when the screen is either completely white or black, and also my signal strength is god awful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


did your parents by chance drop you on the cold hard cement early in your childhood?


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Tbizzy said:


> Best Buy is great. The wife and I both got, Black tie, and the buy back program. We haven't had to use black tie yet, but let me tell you, the buy back program is more than worth then money. Just a few weeks ago we took our Thunderbolts in to get the Nexus, and they gave us $300 for each phone! Needless to say, we got the Nexus phones for free after using 2 other line upgrades.


I got more for my Thunderbolt on selling it on Ebay. I am not saying $300 for a thunderbolt is not good.....just saying you could have done a little better.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn I love these replies. Hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> I got more for my Thunderbolt on selling it on Ebay. I am not saying $300 for a thunderbolt is not good.....just saying you could have done a little better.


Oh really? Looks to me like that was a good deal.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So none of you have ever dropped anything?

Please...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I drop mine and shit bricks every time even with my otter box on it.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So none of you have ever dropped anything?
> 
> Please...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with dropping something but trying to get it replaced for free just because you messed it up sounds pretty low in my book. In my opinion that's the biggest problem with today's youth (and i'm somewhat in that category at 24 years old) is that the overwhelming sense of entitlement is disturbing. People don't take responsibility for their actions anymore and it's sickening.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So none of you have ever dropped anything?
> 
> Please...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's not a question if anyone has ever dropped their phone. It's a question of scamming Verizon for a new one, when you do. I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Nothing wrong with dropping something but trying to get it replaced for free just because you messed it up sounds pretty low in my book. In my opinion that's the biggest problem with today's youth (and i'm somewhat in that category at 24 years old) is that the overwhelming sense of entitlement is disturbing. People don't take responsibility for their actions anymore and it's sickening.


Try being 50 and drawing perspective on this very real (and sad) problem...


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Why in the world would you expect Verizon to pay for something that was your fault? Grow up.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

jhankg said:


> Why in the world would you expect Verizon to pay for something that was your fault? Grow up.


I don't think the OP realizes how ironic the title of his thread is.


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

Assuming it's your bill, the best solution may be to set up a ghost line. Add a line with a new nexus, and activate it on your current line, then find a dumb phone to put on the newly activated line. I did this for my wife, and the lady at the VZW store even scrounged up an old phone to put on the line. 
The 10 dollar per month charge pretty much equals the upgrade discount, usually within 20 to 30 bucks, and having a spare upgrade is a good thing.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

raygray123 said:


> This would be like saying you didn't wear a condom and now you want the government to take care of your baby.wear protection next time aka a case and you won't have that issue!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That happens everyday in this country.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

